# Recent shots



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Some macro shots that I have taken.





































Let me know what you think! There are a few more on my site, check my sig for the link


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Are these showing up for you guys?


----------



## jwiggens (May 5, 2007)

Stunning photography, great job.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Yup - Very nice.

What's that last one? Is it immersed?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you! The last one is Tonina fluviatilis and its submersed


----------

